
Ask HN: Can we make this site less annoying on mobile? - verelo
The links to comments, posts and the various too nav are super hard to hit accurately on my phone. Would any admin be open to implementing an improved UI for smaller viewports? I’d gladly donate the time to implement it, if that’s of any benefit?
======
ecesena
I think your best shot would be to make your own css, find a way to distribute
to users, show traction and then propose it get applied by default.

~~~
verelo
I like this plan! I’m going to do exactly this and see what i can come up
with.

------
wmf
It's been that way for many years so, no, the admins won't fix it. Try a HN
app or custom CSS.

~~~
gtirloni
Which is surprising given it's a plain text website. IMHO, it would easily get
very high scores in accessibility tests.

------
chrisked
I have my doubts that any change will be implemented in the near future.
Suggest using a HN app. On iOS I started out with MiniHack and recently
switched to Octal due to faster updates. Check them out. They improved the
experience drastically for me.

~~~
luckman212
Octal is amazingly good.

------
gtirloni
It only reaches 42 in the lighthouse accessibility test (in Chrome DevTools).
Yeah, there's a long way to go.

~~~
dang
I'd like to fix that. It's just that there are other things to do which are
closer to the task of keeping the site functioning at all. We'll get there
eventually. Move slowly and preserve things.

------
caryd
I have no problems using the buttons, but they technically aren't accessible.

------
duxup
The nav is the only issue I see, but yeah it is a pain point.

